#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  microtik inacessivel

## catupeco

Comprei uma routerboard435guah, pois bem atualizei para 6.9 comecei a configura-la adress, router, cliente dhcp... comecei a perceber uma lentidão enquanto ia de uma tela para outra, ai quando travou e eu reiniciei e ai não voltou mais,depois disso no winbox o ip não aparece, não consegui resetar na placa onde faz o contato físico. ao reiniciar o aparelho bipa faz uns barulhos normais de quando é iniciado, só tem um detalhe na parte FILE( apaguei algumas coisas e coloquei atualizações 6.9) não sei se foi isto. se alguém puder me ajudar.

----------


## freitascs

Amigo se ela estiver dando somente 1 bipe e ela não dar mais 2 bipes é porque o sistema está com problema e não ta iniciando então você vai ter que reinstalar o routerOS novamente.

----------


## catupeco

> Amigo se ela estiver dando somente 1 bipe e ela não dar mais 2 bipes é porque o sistema está com problema e não ta iniciando então você vai ter que reinstalar o routerOS novamente.


acho que é isso mesmo como faço isso se não consigo acesso aplaca ? desde já agradeço

----------


## freitascs

tente esse procedimento https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...t=recuperar+rb

tente esse procedimento http://www.linkteck.com.br/site/noti...or-cabo-serial

----------


## michaelbr

Pode utilizar também o procedimento descrito no Wiki oficial da Mikrotik em: http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:Netinstall

----------


## catupeco

> tente esse procedimento https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...t=recuperar+rb
> 
> tente esse procedimento http://www.linkteck.com.br/site/noti...or-cabo-serial


resolvido.

Valeu galera!!! cada um colaborou com uma parte e eu consegui reconfigurá-lo. o problema era sistema operacional do mk que deve ter dado algum defeito. agora esta funcionando valeu.

----------


## catupeco

> Pode utilizar também o procedimento descrito no Wiki oficial da Mikrotik em: http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:Netinstall



Gostaria de agradecer a todos que colaboraram postando informações e dizer que cada um dos colegas contribuiu um pouco para que no fim eu conseguisse resolver. o problema era o sistema operacional mesmo que ficou defeituoso depois que eu atualizei agora esta novinho em folha.rsrsrsrsrs

----------

